# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Öz Türkçe değil, özenli Türkçe

## ceydaaa

Ottawa Üniversitesi'nden Emeritüs Profesör Tuncer Ören, Türkçe'nin bilişim dili olmasını sağlamak için özenli bir Türkçe kullanımını sağlamak gerektiğini söyledi. "Öz Türkçe değil, özenli bir Türkçe kullanmalıyız" diyen Ören, "Bilişim motor bir sektör. Bu sektörde yapacaklarınız, diğer sektörlere de örnek olabilir" Şeklinde konuştu.

Bilişim sektöründe yabancı kelime ve kavramların kullanılmasının yanlışlığına dikkat çeken Ören, "Bu terimlerin kullanılma nedenleri, Türkçe'lerinin olmamaları değil. Dil veya kalem sürçmesi sonucu, yabancı kelime ve kavramları kullanıyoruz" dedi.

Türk bilişim öncülerinin, bilgi işlem terimini kullandıklarında, Batı'da buna karşılık 'veri işlem' kavramının kullanılmakta olduğunu hatırlatan Ören, Batılı bilişimcilerin 'bilgi işlem' kavramını daha sonra keşfettiğini, Türkiye'nin bu konuda terim üretmekte daha başarılı olduğunu söyledi.

Bilişim konusunda Türkçe iletişim yapabilen bir Türkiye için Türkiye Bilişim Vakfı olarak "Özenli Türkçe Çalışma Grubu" kurulduğunu hatırlatan Ören, bu çalışma grubunun dilimize giren bilişim terimlerine Türkçe karşılıklar tavsiye etmek için çalıştığını kaydetti.

----------

